# Kindle Fire Has Officially Paid for Itself



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

My Kindle Fire cost $309 (HDX, 7" max memory).  Thanks to the flash sales I've save more then enough to pay for it!

Kindle PW for $19, Christmas gift for friend, saved $100
Jabra Portable Speaker $20, Christmas gift for husband, saved $119 ($180 if using MSRP)
Cuisinart Juicer $20, Christmas gift for my parents, saved $109 ($250 if using MSRP)
Keurig & 40 k cups $20, coworker is giving to his girlfriend, saved $120

Signing up for the text notification is definitely helping me get these offers.  Coworker mentioned above bought an HDX for his mother for Christmas and wants me to walk him through setting up for text notification.    

Now if they could put the LeapPad Ultra and some other items on my shopping list on flash sale this week!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I got the Paperwhite, speaker, and Keurig as well.  I also got a remote control car building kit for 20 and the Polar Express train for 25.  I love these special offers!  Hoping for more good ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If y'all think of it, and have time, a post in the forums would be great.  I don't have a text plan  that works with Amazon's text notifications... I did see the PW and take advantage of it, but haven't seen any of the others. 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Is this something like the old Kmart blue light specials?  I am probably dating myself with that one. haha


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If y'all think of it, and have time, a post in the forums would be great. I don't have a text plan that works with Amazon's text notifications... I did see the PW and take advantage of it, but haven't seen any of the others.
> 
> Betsy


I will try to if I can. I was too late with this one--it was all gone before I could get over here!

ETA: I had a bit of an issue this time around. I got to the offer in time, but when I clicked the button and it said the item was in my cart, it actually went to the "saved for later" area with no "move to cart option!" I tried Mayday to see if they could help on their end but they told me it was because they were all sold out. BUT, it was in my "saved for later" with the special price, not the full price like it usually does when sold out. I was finally able to pull up my cart on my computer, and then move it to the cart from there and actually check out on the computer too. I guess you just need the Fire to get the item to the cart?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

What text messages? I missed all of these offers


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Try here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001388031


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

MsScarlett said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001388031


 You are ahead of Amazon customer service on this one, I couldn't find how to do this and use the Mayday button on my HDX to ask about this and the rep did not know! Good job.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you get a lot of spammy texts, or just the big deal offers?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

VydorScope said:


> Do you get a lot of spammy texts, or just the big deal offers?


When I signed up I believe I was told there would be a maximum of five messages a week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett said:


> I will try to if I can. I was too late with this one--it was all gone before I could get over here!
> 
> ETA: I had a bit of an issue this time around. I got to the offer in time, but when I clicked the button and it said the item was in my cart, it actually went to the "saved for later" area with no "move to cart option!" I tried Mayday to see if they could help on their end but they told me it was because they were all sold out. BUT, it was in my "saved for later" with the special price, not the full price like it usually does when sold out. I was finally able to pull up my cart on my computer, and then move it to the cart from there and actually check out on the computer too. I guess you just need the Fire to get the item to the cart?


When I got the Paperwhite, it went into my cart and then I checked out. Supposedly, once it is in your cart, you have a certain amount of time (fifteen minutes? thirty? till the offer runs out? I can't remember) to actually buy it or it'll expire but if it's in your cart, you'll get it at that price as long as you do it within the time frame.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Do you get a lot of spammy texts, or just the big deal offers?


I signed up when I first heard about it. Haven't gotten more than a half dozen text all told. They do send them a bit ahead of when the sale is going to happen. It's not just kindle stuff, either . . . . . .


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> You are ahead of Amazon customer service on this one, I couldn't find how to do this and use the Mayday button on my HDX to ask about this and the rep did not know! Good job.


Thanks! Maybe I can look at "Mayday Rep" as my next career. 

And, I get the texts from the same number as I get my package notifications through. I've never gotten any spammy stuff.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I get the text messages an exact hour before the flash sale starts.  So far I only get emails for Fire flash sales and shipping notifications (has shipped, out for delivery, been delivered).  Those are all things I signed up to receive and I haven't gotten any spam messages.  

My Kreuig also showed up as "saved" and not in my cart.  I was confused until I saw a little timer going in my cart symbol, so I went to my computer and there it was under "saved for later" and I moved it to my cart with no problem.


----------

